

2048 on 8-bit Sega Systems - ff10
http://www.smspower.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14698

======
userbinator
To put things in perspective, this is a system with a 4MHz CPU and 8K of RAM,
and has roughly the same compute power as an Arduino. Good example of how you
don't need multi-GHz processors and tons of memory to do something interesting
and entertaining.

------
batmansbelt
What's the big deal? This has been on android for ages.

~~~
neohaven
1) It's a port to a platform a lot of people remember fondly.

2) It's a port to a platform that is a little bit more arcane.

~~~
taiki
Z-80 ASM is arcane? Well, it is also has custom audio and graphics.

